# New guy



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi everyone. I’m looking to get into this business, I worked for a company based in Philadelphia for a short time who made most of their money being a vendor for safegaurd. I have a new job now, but ever since I left I’ve been researching as much as possible. Id like to start a business, but my main question, for starters, would be is this business still profitable in 2019? I’ve been on some of these forums and it seems like many people are disgruntled and/or going under. Also is there room for a new jack in the central Pennsylvania/ Philadelphia/ or New Jersey area?? Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Tons of work throughout New Jersey and I've found it easier to deal with bigger co. That deal directly with nationals like m&m, cyprexx, safegaurd, xome,mcs, etc. These co. Figured some things out and have capital plus teams of attorneys tbat constantly fight to get there $ they will pay you for your services and go after the big dogs, use them to your advantage...i.e. security blanket.....😁


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2019)

Ok.. it seems like that’s where the $ is at. I’ve heard a lot of complaints about these nationals though. Safeguard, etc. but I’ve also seen first hand somebody making big money with safegaurd. And the company who I speak of half assed a lot of things. For the lawn care they would take pictures of a worker pushing a broken lawn mower lol. As a business owner I wouldn’t personally cut corners like that so I started thinking if they can make it, I definitely could do this. That’s when I started trying to gather info bc I was interested but the owner and supervisor were very vague. It seemed like they wanted to keep me out of the loop as far as training me in anyway to advance. To top it off when I left the company due to relocation, they owed me a paycheck which they burnt me on but that’s another story. So I took what I did learn and started researching myself. Right now I’m struggling, working in a warehouse to make ends meet but almost all of my off time is spent watching videos and researching this business. I can get a loan to start out, but idk if I should start networking with banks, realtors,or nationals without having insurance, a box truck, etc. bc I don’t want to blow my chances. On the flip side, if I take a loan for all that and then can’t get work it would crush me.. if u don’t mind me asking, how did u start out? Did u already have the clientele?


----------



## A1LM (Mar 26, 2017)

Do your best to not take out a loan. Make the business pay for itself every step of the way. I have one guy who works swings, so he just works til 2. Work it as a side hustle and build the business until it can take you full time. 



"The borrower is the slave to the lender."


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

A1LM said:


> Do your best to not take out a loan. Make the business pay for itself every step of the way. I have one guy who works swings, so he just works til 2. Work it as a side hustle and build the business until it can take you full time.
> 
> 
> 
> "The borrower is the slave to the lender."


 This is outstanding advice


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

I started with an income tax check out the back of my mountaineer hence my name got a generator started with winterizations the co. That started me out even provided lockboxes and door knobs some will even advance you pay to get started the only dumb question is the 1 not asked dont be scared get back out there and go at it if you need some info on some companies I'll let you know no problem


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks man. Somebody was telling me I need an abc# and insurance to enter into a registry ??but when I looked that up I couldn’t find it it was auto insurance or something. Also I talked to somebody from safegaurd and they said they required background checks.. Ive heard they don’t deal with felons which is fine but does that mean that nobody I hire can have a felony?? Bc one of my cousins who I wanted to have help me has a criminal history, good guy tho and good worker... and before you guys answer I know a lot of ppl hate safegaurd lol I just don’t know if that goes for other nationals, regionals, bankers etc. I’d like to know if I’m making a mistake putting him on the team??


----------



## A1LM (Mar 26, 2017)

Aspen Grove is a background check company. They charge yearly plus per background check. They provide your ABC#. Once you have your account and fill in your company's information including insurance, you will need to link with the company you want to do business with. They will send you a code and can walk you through how to connect with them through Aspen Grove. 



Most companies will also want to be named as additional insured and provided with a certificate from your insurance company. There should be no additional cost for these certificates. Be sure to keep an electronic copy for yourself. Clients with high staff turnover often loose track of these things...


----------



## putersnoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Xome may be hiring in that area.I turned them down because i have enough work.Guardian assets also wanted to hire me in Pa.Both are reputable.Start out small and grow from there. I've done well in the business.The best advice i can give is that you as the contractor control the camera.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Amen brother finally someone who knows what there talking about my man i could flex with rhis guy i just got 400 initial grass cuts from xome thurs in jersey tons of work


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Stay away from safeguard


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2019)

Lol I think I knew to stay away from safegaurd the min I signed on here.. somebody attributed their whole screename to it haha. Sounds like they’re not the only ones either.. will def check into xome and guardian tho.. anybody here of Workhorse recruiting out of pa??? Was searching craigslist and they came up


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Never heard of them reach out to m&m there outta florida good co.


----------

